# Baking Fish In An Iron Skillet On Grill



## mcnallyoutdoors (Oct 14, 2013)

Baking fish outside in a covered grill is great, especially in summer so as not to heat the house. It's even easier and better when done with a large iron skillet. Here's how.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

should be in the food section


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Where is the food section?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!

Good eats there, Mcnally!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

looks good!


----------

